# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Джамала в Одессе ?

## [email protected]

На офсайте Джамалы стоит дата 12 сентября - Одесса. Кто-нибудь знает, что, где, и почем ?

----------


## [email protected]

Народ, хэлп, плиз. Очень нужно знать

----------

